# I wish DIY kits will hit more mortar and brick shelves



## Waine (17/2/16)

Like many new kids on the block, I too want to experiment, I will not have felt complete in my vaping journey unless I mixed and "brewed" my own joose.

All I want is to buy a kit at a real shop, even my local vape shop would be doing me, and I'm sure many customers, a massive favour by selling kits. 

I look forward. ...hint hint....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (17/2/16)

I'm not so sure they would see this as a good idea, diy will cannibalize their juice sales.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

Sprint said:


> I'm not so sure they would see this as a good idea, diy will cannibalize their juice sales.



I don't think DIY will cannibalise their normal juice sales... most people will always buy ready made juices and the DIY crowd will always buy DIY stuff... there is little doubt that in time all vape shops will do both. They are different markets.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (17/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think DIY will cannibalise their normal juice sales... most people will always buy ready made juices and the DIY crowd will always buy DIY stuff... there is little doubt that in time all vape shops will do both. They are different markets.


Probably true, plus when people see how difficult and frustrating DIY can be they will go back to buy premade anyway. 

Making a good juice or two is do able but making a whole variety of juices is another story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

B&M's like a profitable markup and I doubt they'd be able to compete with the likes of Valley Vapour and Skyblue.


----------



## BubiSparks (17/2/16)

Personally, I see no reason to have these is B&M stores... No aesthetics, ergonomics, etc. to consider like with a mod or atty, so online shopping is fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

Thing is generally, even the shops that front themselves as DIY-specific shop's don't always have all the ingredients you may want. 

For instance you found this epic recipe and want to make it. You may find yourself sourcing your required ingredients from 2 possibly 3 different DIY shops. Further if you want to start DIY get used to spending time doing things i.e. it take a huge amount of effort - but the payoff is well worth it. 

I started DIY about 2-3 weeks ago, and sourced everything I needed from various vape shops and dischem. Remember all DIY vape shops ship so that should not be a problem. As with most things the initial startup cost for DIY is high, in the long run it is cheaper though. 

Also it is mad fun, putting on a lab coat and goggles - looking like a mad scientist with your gloves on is just too cool man. Lab coat and goggles not required for DIY, my wife however thinks it is and it will remain that way for the foreseeable future. I refuse to let her take away my mad scientist look.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly (18/2/16)

You keep doing you bud lol dont let the better half get involved my wife keeps telling me but try this and try that she comes up with some terrible flavor ideas ends up like a sitcom with her and the kid watching me do my thing. Dunno why i keep paying for netflix!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (18/2/16)

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> You keep doing you bud lol dont let the better half get involved my wife keeps telling me but try this and try that she comes up with some terrible flavor ideas ends up like a sitcom with her and the kid watching me do my thing. Dunno why i keep paying for netflix!!!


Vaping... Fun for the whole family!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

